# Another exam on why women cheat, if we're ready



## Forest (Mar 29, 2014)

Didn't realize until just now how wild the thread about a certain blogger had devolved.

At any rate, here's another list, and not connected to anyone specific. I think men will say "Darn right!" while women may want to cut it to pieces. (either to further examine, or deride.)

I think its about 70% right on the money. Hey, they got the "compliments" thing covered. That wins every time.

Edit: Lookee here!!: see this blue link, followed by volumes of text? This means it is an article from somewhere else, written by another author, who even puts his name on it. Thought that would be obvious.


25 Truthful Reasons Why Women Cheat So Easily! - Lovepanky

#1 Women get too close to others, too fast. Women build strong emotional connections really fast. It’s easy for them to get close to a guy and confuse the bond with love.

#2 They love any man who can give them emotional support. It’s true. Want to steal a girlfriend, just give her a shoulder to lean on. She’ll give you her bed to sleep on. [Read: How to make a girl with a boyfriend like you]

#3 Women favor the gene pool. They instinctively want to favor the gene pool and play their part for Mother Nature by constantly picking other dating and mating potentials.

#4 Women fall in love fast. They fall in love too fast with just about anyone who shows affection. They try playing hard to get, but almost always end up becoming really easy to get for potential girlfriend stealers.

#5 Women are progressive. They like sprucing men up and working on little man projects now and then. And just when you think you’ve been perfected by your girlfriend, she’ll find another man to perfect.

#6 Women love drama and gossip in their lives. It’s the truth. Women get bored extremely easily and need constant attention and drama in their lives. Once the man settles down in love, the woman starts unsettling. [Read: How to deal with a complicated relationship]

#7 They’re confused about their feelings almost all the time. A girl may love her man generally, but her mood swings ebb and flow like the tides of the sea. She likes her man sometimes, and she *****es about him at other times. Add another man into the equation and it’s a teen sitcom. [Read: How to think like a woman and get the girl]

#8 Women are suckers for affection and compliments. Women fall for compliments and flirty touches really easily. When another guy flirts with your girl, she may think she’s just having fun. But in reality, she’d be falling for him even if he’s just having fun. [Read: The right way to sexually compliment a girl]

#9 It’s ridiculously easy to make a girl doubt her own boyfriend. All another guy has to do is point a few flaws, talk sweet, touch her in a few places, and she’ll start to think her boyfriend’s a loser and the new guy is a sex god who’s in love with her.

#10 Women say they don’t want to stray. But yet all they think about is straying. Every time a guy flirts with a girl, she temporarily forgets she has a boyfriend already!

#11 Women close their eyes while kissing another guy. Yeah, just shut your damn eyes and say it all happened so fast! Women get physical and then say it was a mistake. Men, on the other hand try covering it up by saying it didn’t happen. Women want pity, men forgive them. Men get caught, become a punching bag. [Read: How to kiss a girl by arousing her]

#12 Women always think they’re in a relationship crisis. When a woman’s life’s not crackling with romantic and sexual electricity, they always think their relationship sucks. Women say they don’t like vibrating, entertaining sex toys and dildos, but yet they want men to behave like one.

#13 Women think they’re too good. Almost all women think they’re too good for their boyfriend. With that kind of logic, it’s easy to stray when a “better guy” comes along to play.

#14 Women cheat for the dumbest reasons. Men cheat because they find someone sexy. Women cheat for the dumbest of reasons, to prove a point, to get back at her man, to let him know she’s not getting enough attention, to get something they really want and more dumb reasons.

#15 Women have cravings. That is, chocolates and unavailable traits in men. If her man’s not very clean and tidy, and she meets a coworker who’s a perfectionist when it comes to being clean and tidy, she’ll involuntarily be drawn to that trait. So if a guy wants to lay a girl, all he has to do is show off a trait her boyfriend doesn’t have and she’ll diveboard into his bed.

#16 Women get attracted to any man who makes her feel good. Men usually have affairs only with women who are sexually attractive. So unless the guy is rich or super charming, his odds are slim to have an affair with the girl of his dreams. But women cheat with any loser who knows to treat her better than her boyfriend. [Read: How to get a girl to have sex with you in 10 steps]

#17 She’s a gold digger. There’s no point here. If you’re dating a woman who’s more interested in your money and the fun times you give her than she is in you, you can’t hold on to her unless you strike oil. [Read: Signs she's only using you]

#18 Women cheat when they’re emotionally vulnerable. Men need booze and a sexy girl to cheat. Women just need to feel vulnerable. They’d feel vulnerable for the smallest of reasons and circumstances. And if another guy makes a move at the right time, he’ll be able to sleep with her that very night.

#19 Committed women love getting the attention of other men. And when they don’t get the attention from a guy they like, they try harder to get a second glance. Why do you think girls go weak for bad boys who treat them like crap?

#20 Women don’t learn from their mistakes. Women make moves and mistakes, and they regret it. But they don’t learn. They know when they’re crossing the thin red line with another guy, but they just don’t try to put a stop to the guy because “they like the attention”.

#21 Women cheat when they’re unhappy in bed. Do you have a small weeny? Or are you suffering from impotency or erectile dysfunction? That’s reason enough to cheat on you, don’t you think?

#22 Her man’s charm is wearing off. If a woman isn’t sexually attracted to her man anymore, she’ll definitely dive head first into any other sexually attractive man’s pants. [Read: What do women want in a relationship?]

#23 Women are stereotyped. Most men look at women as cute, walking talking sex toys. Hey, women can only resist temptation so much. If a woman’s constantly being hit on by a million guys everywhere she goes, it’s only a matter of time before she succumbs to temptation, wouldn’t you say? [Read: 20 things about a girl that sexually excite a guy]

#24 Once bitten, never shy. A woman may cheat and get over it after a heartbreaking while. But a few months later, the drama starts all over again. Women just like the constant rush of falling in and out of love all the time.

#25 Do women really ever want to be happy? Really, a woman could be in a perfect long term relationship with a perfect guy. But all she has to do is meet another great guy who knows how to steal a girl and she’ll do his bidding in no time. Perhaps, women think they like being happy when in reality, all they want is to experience bursts of happiness and lots of confusions all the time. [Read: 10 tips to be a good boyfriend]

Well, so why do women cheat so easily? For all these 25 reasons and more. And sometimes, they don’t need a reason at all.

Just ask me, my not-so-steady girlfriend confessed to cheating on me a week ago. She looked into my eyes with her big, beautiful eyes and told me she was sorry and she regretted it. And her reason, well, she doesn’t know why. All she knows is that she’s sorry because she slept with another guy when she’s in love with me.

Seriously, kinda makes me wonder if women need a reason at all!


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

Really?:scratchhead:




> #14 Women cheat for the dumbest reasons. Men cheat because they find someone sexy.


My revenge EA near PA partner was not sexy. She was nowhere near as sexy as my wife.


----------



## *LittleDeer* (Apr 19, 2012)

Mysoginistic dribble. Zzzzzzzzzzzzzzz

I understand you are hurt OP, there are just as many if not more women statistically speaking, who are hurt by their husbands cheating. 

By speaking of all women as if they are the same, posting ridiculous hypothesis on why they may cheat, you are being sexist, and showing a lack of insight into human behaviour. Painting yourself as superior.


----------



## Regret214 (Apr 22, 2012)

Sorry, but this present course on TAM is getting rather sad. Some of you just can't stop or help yourselves. Remember, it was YOUR spouse who screwed you over and not anyone else's.

In short, the continued posting of material like this shows just how hurt you are. Maybe do something more constructive with your time.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## soccermom2three (Jan 4, 2013)

You've got to be kidding me.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Forest,

Reasons Why Women Cheat So Easily?

It seems that you are not aware that men and women cheat at about the same rate, with women cheating a bit less than men.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

If she was your "my not-so-steady girlfriend", that means that you were not even in a committed relationship. 

Do not blame all women for what your some not-so-steady girlfriend did.

How would you like it if I blamed you for my husband cheating on me?


----------



## soccermom2three (Jan 4, 2013)

How come no one ever posts "Why men cheat" lists?


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

soccermom2three said:


> How come no one ever posts "Why men cheat" lists?


Do they need a excuse?:scratchhead:


----------



## LaQueso (Dec 30, 2012)

If I were to be this woman, I would have cheated in the first 6 months of marriage or the first deployment or the first time we moved. Basically I am not that shallow.
I am not a cheater but would guess that it would boil down to me being selfish for a period of time and that's it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

EleGirl said:


> Do they need a excuse?:scratchhead:


Now, that's as bad as what the OP said!


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

MattMatt said:


> Now, that's as bad as what the OP said!


I know it is. That's why I posted it.. sort of a jab back at the op... and I meant it in humor.. that's they the silly smiley guy is scratching his head...


----------



## jim123 (Sep 29, 2012)

There are only 5

1-Safety Physical or mental abuse
2-Security-Includes moving up, SAHD's, husband that does not work, alcohol and drug abuse.
3-Self esteem issues-largest group
4-Mental illness-bi polar and depression.
5-Feel missing something in life/Mismatch


----------



## Philat (Sep 12, 2013)

Sorry, OP, this man thinks those are 25 pieces of Bullsh!t.


----------



## Happyfamily (Apr 15, 2014)

This is why I never read Cosmopolitan-type magazines. 

The seventeen secrets to adding numbers. 

Forty ways to look in the mirror. 

Why men have two legs. 

:sleeping:

*Chumplady* rules.


----------



## manticore (Sep 3, 2013)

In that same blog there is this comment from a woman, and I think she is right, I belive that the reason infidelity in women has aumented so much is because now men and women walk as equals, but of course this just mean that now men and women have the same amount of people willing to cheat:

_"Women are cheating a lot more these days. I bought an two bedroom apartment downtown so I could be close to work and the social scene. The sheets in my spare bedroom get changed a lot more often than the sheets on my own bed. It’s not my single girlfriends either, it’s the ones with boyfriends or who are married looking for a private place to go for a couple hours.

Here recently a bunch of us went out clubbing for the evening. As the night wore on various girlfriends disappeared, when I got home (alone) I could hear activity in my spare bedroom, not unusual. However it went on most of the night. In the morning while I was having my coffee is started again. A little while later a very attractive man came out and exited my apartment and then to my surprise the noise picked up again. Some time goes by and another most attractive man comes out with a completely exhausted look and exits my apartment.

At this point in time I’m in near shock. The woman in my spare bedroom had been married for 12 years (I was in her wedding), has three kids, the house with the picket fence, and lacks nothing. What the hell is she doing having a MFM???

So she comes out of the bedroom, her hair is wild, her expression somewhere between dazed and exhausted, and she reeks of sex. She proceeds to give me the details, much of what I had already heard all night but just hadn’t understood how or why it went on so long. To top it all of she then asks if I have a morning after pill she can use. That’s right no protection or condems, bareback with two strangers.

I’m tempted to burn the bed this time instead of just washing the sheets.* I think women are just now doing what men have always done. Women like sex just as much as men and if we can get away with it and not have consequences then why shouldn’t we. It’s still a big adjustment though and not one I am completely sold on.*"
_

I think this paragraph is specially truth in first world countries, where there are many women in power and job opportunities give the same inpendece to women and men and where divorce laws protect even SAHMs in case of separation, in fact if I remember correctly in some countries like England and Australia the infidelity in women surpass that of men, of course globaly speaking men still cheat more than women because still exist countries like Jordan or Iran where honor killings are still legal and cheating for a woman is risking her life.

so in other words men and woman given the same opportunity will have the same tendency to cheat.

but of course I am not expert so who knows.


----------



## Philat (Sep 12, 2013)

Why is this woman allowing her spare bedroom to be used as a brothel is my question.


----------



## sidney2718 (Nov 2, 2013)

soccermom2three said:


> How come no one ever posts "Why men cheat" lists?


Now that's an interesting question, isn't it? I have no idea why women cheat. I've never been a woman and probably never will be one.

I do have some notions about why men cheat. The problem is that there are no simple reasons. Could that be true of women also? :scratchhead:


----------



## Forest (Mar 29, 2014)

*LittleDeer* said:


> Mysoginistic dribble. Zzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
> 
> I understand you are hurt OP, there are just as many if not more women statistically speaking, who are hurt by their husbands cheating.
> 
> By speaking of all women as if they are the same, posting ridiculous hypothesis on why they may cheat, you are being sexist, and showing a lack of insight into human behaviour. Painting yourself as superior.


I didn't write this. Did I not state clearly that I felt women would disagree? Did someone call the poster of the Chump Lady thread sexist?

Maybe you are wearing you predictability on your sleeve.


----------



## sidney2718 (Nov 2, 2013)

Philat said:


> Why is this woman allowing her spare bedroom to be used as a brothel is my question.


Perhaps she's a figment of somebody's imagination? Manticore quoted it from the article with the original list. I think the list is cr*p and so I think the story is cr*p too.


----------



## Forest (Mar 29, 2014)

EleGirl said:


> If she was your "my not-so-steady girlfriend", that means that you were not even in a committed relationship.
> 
> Do not blame all women for what your some not-so-steady girlfriend did.
> 
> How would you like it if I blamed you for my husband cheating on me?


Good Lord how many people do I have to spoon feed that I did not write this? Its is very clear. See that link? That is the post. I copy/pasted for simplicity.


----------



## Philat (Sep 12, 2013)

Forest said:


> Good Lord how many people do I have to spoon feed that I did not write this. Its is very clear. See that link? That is the post. I copy/pasted for simplicity.


True, Forest, but you did say you agree with 70 percent of it.


----------



## Philat (Sep 12, 2013)

sidney2718 said:


> Perhaps she's a figment of somebody's imagination? Manticore quoted it from the article with the original list. I think the list is cr*p and so I think the story is cr*p too.


Yep, Sid, good chance of that I think.


----------



## Forest (Mar 29, 2014)

Philat said:


> True, Forest, but you did say you agree with 70 percent of it.


Any men here that don't?


----------



## Forest (Mar 29, 2014)

Philat said:


> Sorry, OP, this man thinks those are 25 pieces of Bullsh!t.


You honestly disagree with all 25 things? Really?

Of course its BS, though, its from some place called LovePanky....None of it sets you to think: "Hmmm. Sounds like close to the observations I've had."


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Forest said:


> Good Lord how many people do I have to spoon feed that I did not write this? Its is very clear. See that link? That is the post. I copy/pasted for simplicity.


You said that you agreed with most of it...


----------



## Philat (Sep 12, 2013)

Forest said:


> You honestly disagree with all 25 things? Really?


As complete blanket generalizations, yes.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Forest said:


> Any men here that don't?


less than 20% of women cheat. So how can what you posted apply to most or all women?


----------



## mablenc (Feb 26, 2013)

Yeah, I don't think we're ready.


----------



## manticore (Sep 3, 2013)

EleGirl said:


> less than 20% of women cheat. So how can what you posted apply to most or all women?


Ele, sorry but that really is not a good defense, that is still 1 of every 5 women I know, and still way too much, then again men are as bad or worst than women.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

manticore said:


> Ele, sorry but that really is not a good defense, that is still 1 of every 5 women I know, and still way too much, then again men are as bad or worst than women.


It's not a defense. When 80% of a population do not cheat... it makes no sense to attack all of that population for what 20% do.


The 80% who do not cheat should not be attacked and insulted. Nor should we be put in a position that we have to defend ourselves.


----------



## Philat (Sep 12, 2013)

The list is even more egregiously generalizing than that, EleGirl. It ascribes ridiculous characteristics to all women (such as "Women think they’re too good"), which are then taken as explanations for why those women who cheat (whatever the percentage) do so.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Philat said:


> The list is even more egregiously generalizing than that, EleGirl. It ascribes ridiculous characteristics to all women (such as "Women think they’re too good"), which are then taken as explanations for why those women who cheat (whatever the percentage) do so.


I agree with your take on it. :iagree:


----------



## Ripper (Apr 1, 2014)




----------



## Squeakr (May 1, 2013)

EleGirl said:


> It's not a defense. When 80% of a population do not cheat... it makes no sense to attack all of that population for what 20% do.
> 
> 
> The 80% who do not cheat should not be attacked and insulted. Nor should we be put in a position that we have to defend ourselves.


Are those really the latest correct figures, as I thought it was in the 40's last I heard and closer to 50% (and the figures for men were close to that as well)?

This really is a self esteem booster (sarcasm meant here definitely) to think that I am that unlucky to have chosen so poorly of a mate to have suffered and fallen to such low statistics.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Squeakr said:


> Are those really the latest correct figures, as I thought it was in the 40's last I heard and closer to 50% (and the figures for men were close to that as well)?
> 
> This really is a self esteem booster (sarcasm meant here definitely) to think that I am that unlucky to have chosen so poorly of a mate to have suffered and fallen to such low statistics.


Yes those are the recent numbers.

Hey, don't be so hard on yourself. Most of the people here chose so poorly.


----------



## Squeakr (May 1, 2013)

EleGirl said:


> Yes those are the recent numbers.
> 
> Hey, don't be so hard on yourself. Most of the people here chose so poorly.


Great. That is reassuring to feel. Welcome to the small and exclusive club no one wants to be a member of.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Squeakr said:


> Great. That is reassuring to feel. Welcome to the small and exclusive club no one wants to be a member of.


Yep.. sometimes life seems like a bad joke


----------



## ing (Mar 26, 2011)

soccermom2three said:


> How come no one ever posts "Why men cheat" lists?


1. Men cheat because they want more or better sex.
2.. erm...


----------



## TheFlood117 (Mar 24, 2013)

Why men Cheat- 

Cause they're entitled selfish assh0les who think they can get away with it. They cheat because they can and want to. They have no respect for their wife or marriage. And (speaking of a guy who has cheated, not on my ex, but have before) it's fun. I know, that sounds bad, but it's true. It is fun to do bad things and get away with it. But.... you always get caught. 

Why Women cheat- Cause they're entitled selfish assh0les who think they can get away with it. They cheat because they can and want to. They have no respect for their husband or marriage. And (Now, I am not a chick but I can only imagine) it's fun. I know that sounds bad, but it's true. It is fun to do bad things and get away with it. But.... you always get caught. 

In short, cheaters- ALL CHEATERS, men and women, are incredibly self centered *******s that do not love or value their relationship/marriage. They value their penis or vagina feel good sensations and stimuli more.


----------



## Stevenj (Mar 26, 2014)

TheFlood117 said:


> Why men Cheat-
> 
> Cause they're entitled selfish assh0les who think they can get away with it. They cheat because they can and want to. They have no respect for their wife or marriage. And (speaking of a guy who has cheated, not on my ex, but have before) it's fun. I know, that sounds bad, but it's true. It is fun to do bad things and get away with it. But.... you always get caught.
> 
> ...


This is not always true. I once knew a guy that had a one night stand because his wife was constantly criticizing him and cutting him down. He told her over and over to stop. She would not listen. He did it to get her attention and told her about it. Not a good way to get her attention, but changed the whole dynamic of the marriage.


----------



## TheFlood117 (Mar 24, 2013)

Stevenj said:


> This is not always true. I once knew a guy that had a one night stand because his wife was constantly criticizing him and cutting him down. He told her over and over to stop. She would not listen. He did it to get her attention and told her about it. Not a good way to get her attention, but changed the whole dynamic of the marriage.


Sounds like a very dysfunctional dynamic between 2 very, very passive agressive types. It's good they stayed together. Less scrubs in the gene pool. 

But, too each their own I guess. 

When I would cheat and juggle 4 or 5 chicks at once it was all about the ego and rush of getting away with it. And when I got caught it was crazy and even more about my ego and rush of the whole thing. The drama and the ego boost of having multiple chicks or even 2 or 3 pissed, yet craving your attention is quite the rush. A very selfish way to live. It was all about ME and my ego and selfishness. 

The above is what I think most, if not an overwhelming amount, of cheaters feel and why they do it. 


-It's fun.
-It's a Rush.
-It's a ego boost and it's all about YOU. 

Until..... 



You get caught. Then reality hits hard. 

HARD.


----------



## Stevenj (Mar 26, 2014)

TheFlood117 said:


> Sounds like a very dysfunctional dynamic between 2 very, very passive agressive types. It's good they stayed together. Less scrubs in the gene pool.
> 
> But, too each their own I guess.
> 
> ...


So your comments on cheaters are self-identifying?


----------



## bigtone128 (May 1, 2012)

love it! so true with my ex!


----------



## TheFlood117 (Mar 24, 2013)

Stevenj said:


> So your comments on cheaters are self-identifying?


Like everything in life that requires actual implementation and true understanding and not just theory. Um, yeah. 

And again, not just me but from what I've seen around here and from my ex. 

Cheaters cheat cause they want to, it's fun, it's a rush, and they don't value their spouse and relationship or marriage. 

It's quite simple. 


Now, there is a "fog" but it's mostly biochemical from all that good sex of the affair. 

Once the affair is in the open and exposed and the sex is ending or really tampering off. The fog will lift and the full measure of how dumb and terrible the cheater has been hits home. Full bore.

Cheating is not normal. It is an adverse reaction to an already destabilized element (the cheaters ego). 

It's a facade. It's not real at all. 

Hence why, something like only 3 percent of relationships and/or marriages that come from an affair survive past 5 years. 

The foundation of said relationship isn't stable. 

Because it's fake pretty much. 

Just like cheating and an affair. 

fake emotions and false "feelings" of "love", that are brought on by great, passionate, incredibly physical sex. 

But it's not real nor can it be sustained. Thus why most affairs and cheaters either get caught or just burn out.


----------



## warlock07 (Oct 28, 2011)

> after 4 years of being together and three living together, it took one dance with a random guy to somehow coax my partner into cheating on me, dumping me, leaving a life full of responsibilities (about 4k’s worth) and having a 2 month ****-fest with this guy. In her defence she only cheated on me once before dumping me for him, though she lied about it and wrote a letter saying many – completely random and otherwise bull**** – things including, “you’re not the kind of person I want to have children with”…
> 
> After her two month romp, she ‘comes to her senses’ and wants to get back with me. Needless to say, a year goes by before I rip the truth out of her about why she ended it. I had to get her drunk to finaly tell the truth.
> 
> ...




:banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead:


----------



## Forest (Mar 29, 2014)

Uh, top of the morning?

I should have let sleeping dogs lie, for sure. Does anyone else notice that the evenings about bedtime are when your anger at the infidelity boils over the worst?

At any rate, it is probably my perspective on cheating. I know of 7 instances of infidelity among my close circle. 6 of those have been wives cheating. Of the 6 wives, only 1 could be said to have a difficult or non-supportive husband. The other 5 all more or less cheated because they just wanted more attention and an escape from responsibilities.

Leaves a big rock in your crop. (that's talking about chickens, and something hard to swallow)


----------



## pidge70 (Jan 17, 2011)

Stevenj said:


> This is not always true. I once knew a guy that had a one night stand because his wife was constantly criticizing him and cutting him down. He told her over and over to stop. She would not listen. He did it to get her attention and told her about it. Not a good way to get her attention, but changed the whole dynamic of the marriage.


You seriously might want to take a look at the company you keep. You have mentioned quite a few "questionable" people that you are friends/acquaintances with.


----------



## badkarma2013 (Nov 9, 2013)

Posted by the Flood117.....When I would cheat and juggle 4 or 5 chicks at once it was all about the ego and rush of getting away with it. And when I got caught it was crazy and even more about my ego and rush of the whole thing. The drama and the ego boost of having multiple chicks or even 2 or 3 pissed, yet craving your attention is quite the rush. A very selfish way to live. It was all about ME and my ego and selfishness. 

The above is what I think most, if not an overwhelming amount, of cheaters feel and why they do it. 


-It's fun.
-It's a Rush.
-It's a ego boost and it's all about YOU. 

Until..... 



You get caught. Then reality hits hard. 

HARD.


In my case it was the complete Destruction of 2 famiiles..

As I have posted before In talking with my EX and may WWs since my D-DAY NOT ONE could give me a reasonable explaination as to THE WHY they would engage in this type of behavior....not one...many stated the were in a Happy marriage at the time of the A ..

It t was the D rate that was staggering...about 75% of the husbands filed for D after D-DAY...

I guess what made me take a step back...was...many stated they were very sorry and felt tremendous guilt for doing this to their husbands and families ..BUT as for the A itself ..not much remorse...only for the fallout that came with D-DAY.


----------



## pidge70 (Jan 17, 2011)

> As I have posted before In talking with my EX and may WWs since my D-DAY* NOT ONE could give me a reasonable explaination as to THE WHY* they would engage in this type of behavior....not one.


What on Earth would be a_* reasonable *_ explanation? No such thing exists.


----------



## Squeakr (May 1, 2013)

pidge70 said:


> What on Earth would be a_* reasonable *_ explanation? No such thing exists.


The truth would be a reasonable explanation (note the word explanation and not excuse of justification is used) such as I just wanted some strange. It would hurt but at least be the truth (although we would never know whether it was the truth or not).
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## badkarma2013 (Nov 9, 2013)

pidge70 said:


> What on Earth would be a_* reasonable *_ explanation? No such thing exists.




Maybe Jusitfication ..for the act is the word im looking for...

DA*N pidge...if the WWs hated the BHs or they were mistreated...neglected or the like..i might get it..

THere is NO EXCUSE for infidelity NONE....But as stated, a large per centage of these WWS were mostly Happy in their marriages...and acted Dumbfounded at the question..with" I DONT KNOW...or I JUST DID IT...i would never consider leaving my BH for the OM but i sure liked what i felt.. "

Well Godd*%N i would like what i felt if i had sex with my 29 year old assistant...and could have on several occasions...im sure it would have been GREAT,...BUT I Fuc*$#G didnt..

I LIKED IT is not a reason...


----------



## badkarma2013 (Nov 9, 2013)

Squeakr said:


> The truth would be a reasonable explanation (note the word explanation and not excuse of justification is used) such as I just wanted some strange. It would hurt but at least be the truth (although we would never know whether it was the truth or not).
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


YES it would have hurt...but it would have been something.


----------



## badkarma2013 (Nov 9, 2013)

Squeakr said:


> The truth would be a reasonable explanation (note the word explanation and not excuse of justification is used) such as I just wanted some strange. It would hurt but at least be the truth (although we would never know whether it was the truth or not).
> _Posted via Mobile Device_



Squeaker...I think thats what ALL OF THIS is about..

WE WILL NEVER know the real truth..or what they were thinking at the moment they decided to go to PA..


----------



## jim123 (Sep 29, 2012)

pidge70 said:


> What on Earth would be a_* reasonable *_ explanation? No such thing exists.


On the money. Also the WS really does not know why. That is why they need an IC.

Not able good versus evil. It is to be married or not.


----------



## jim123 (Sep 29, 2012)

Forest said:


> Uh, top of the morning?
> 
> I should have let sleeping dogs lie, for sure. Does anyone else notice that the evenings about bedtime are when your anger at the infidelity boils over the worst?
> 
> ...


Focus on you and making yourself stronger and better. Move away from anger and those who make you angry.


----------



## Headspin (May 13, 2012)

To me the numbers in all this always seem changing every 6 months 20 % this and 40% that, a year later it's seems adjusted to whatever it is....

For myself and this is not a statement of fact, but one of observation and I could easily be as wrong as it gets, but over the last 6/7 years I think I have noticed the number of woman cheating growing quite quickly. 

Maybe I only hear about woman cheating because only men talk about it more? I don't know. 
It does seem to me at any rate that there are more woman cheating these days than men 

Ultimately it's probably 50/50 but it just does not seem to be that way from what I see on here and in life in general


----------



## jim123 (Sep 29, 2012)

Headspin said:


> To me the numbers in all this always seem changing every 6 months 20 % this and 40% that, a year later it's seems adjusted to whatever it is....
> 
> For myself and this is not a statement of fact, but one of observation and I could easily be as wrong as it gets, but over the last 6/7 years I think I have noticed the number of woman cheating growing quite quickly.
> 
> ...


Men act on it more. It is the number one reason men file by far.


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

*The act of deceptive cheating is simply "a choice." Not "an entitlement!"*


----------



## sidney2718 (Nov 2, 2013)

Philat said:


> The list is even more egregiously generalizing than that, EleGirl. It ascribes ridiculous characteristics to all women (such as "Women think they’re too good"), which are then taken as explanations for why those women who cheat (whatever the percentage) do so.


Yes, I loved that one. Especially since lack of self-esteem is known to be a (relatively) common think among women, especially younger ones.


----------



## sidney2718 (Nov 2, 2013)

Squeakr said:


> Great. That is reassuring to feel. Welcome to the small and exclusive club no one wants to be a member of.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


The club has many members who are not aware that they are members.


----------



## sidney2718 (Nov 2, 2013)

Forest said:


> Uh, top of the morning?
> 
> I should have let sleeping dogs lie, for sure. Does anyone else notice that the evenings about bedtime are when your anger at the infidelity boils over the worst?
> 
> ...


Yes it does. But the five are interesting. More attention means that they were not getting the attention that they needed at home. That can range from missing a simple "I love you" to hardly ever seeing the spouse for one reason or another. And escape from responsibilities? Does that mean that all sorts of jobs often done by husbands are loaded onto the wife on top of taking care of the kids, doing the shopping, paying the bills, and working 40 hours a week?

I agree that some cheat because they want the excitement of doing something forbidden. But in my experience cheating isn't always that easy. And the reasons for it are quite varied.

One of the common complaints on TAM is that the husband isn't around much leaving the wife with the jobs mentioned above. And then the husband comes home and wants seriously wild sex and gets angry when he's denied, calling her a cold *****.

We've also seen many cases here where the woman is at fault, often for many of the same reasons. 

The point here is that every case is different. Tarring an entire gender with one brush stroke isn't apt to produce either wisdom or happiness. What it does produce is clicks on magazine sites that specialize in such stories.


----------



## sidney2718 (Nov 2, 2013)

Stevennj had written:



> This is not always true. I once knew a guy that had a one night stand because his wife was constantly criticizing him and cutting him down. He told her over and over to stop. She would not listen. He did it to get her attention and told her about it. Not a good way to get her attention, but changed the whole dynamic of the marriage.


To which pidge70 replied:



pidge70 said:


> You seriously might want to take a look at the company you keep. You have mentioned quite a few "questionable" people that you are friends/acquaintances with.


I've picked on guys for painting women with too broad a stroke, now it's my time to pick on a woman for being a bit too questioning. I can believe Steve's story. I'd call it a reverse revenge affair.


----------



## sidney2718 (Nov 2, 2013)

badkarma2013 said:


> Maybe Jusitfication ..for the act is the word im looking for...
> 
> DA*N pidge...if the WWs hated the BHs or they were mistreated...neglected or the like..i might get it..
> 
> ...


Sadly, it IS a reason. What it isn't is justification.


----------



## pidge70 (Jan 17, 2011)

sidney2718 said:


> Stevennj had written:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Have you read his threads?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## badkarma2013 (Nov 9, 2013)

sidney2718 said:


> Sadly, it IS a reason. What it isn't is justification.



SADLY....you are right...


----------



## manticore (Sep 3, 2013)

just to equal the score

25 reasons why men cheat - National infidelity | Examiner.com


----------



## Marduk (Jul 16, 2010)

I think this is about the stupidest thing I've ever read.

If you want to know why women actually cheat, the last thing you do is ask women who've cheated.

You'll get back a bunch of stupid rationalizations.


----------



## vellocet (Oct 18, 2013)

Regret214 said:


> Sorry, but this present course on TAM is getting rather sad. Some of you just can't stop or help yourselves. Remember, it was YOUR spouse who screwed you over and not anyone else's.


Not that my next comment has anything to do with the premise of this thread, or that I agree with that list........it may not be anyone else's cheating spouse that screwed us over....but it was someone like them.


----------



## treyvion (Apr 29, 2013)

Happyfamily said:


> This is why I never read Cosmopolitan-type magazines.
> 
> The seventeen secrets to adding numbers.
> 
> ...


Some of us have three.


----------



## treyvion (Apr 29, 2013)

marduk said:


> I think this is about the stupidest thing I've ever read.
> 
> If you want to know why women actually cheat, the last thing you do is ask women who've cheated.
> 
> You'll get back a bunch of stupid rationalizations.


I cheated on my husband because he was boring... He was too stable, provided for all my needs and didn't give me a lot of emotional instability, so I seeked it in my affair partner. I wanted someone who would be a challenge, but who would stress me, keep my off balance and guessing and get my blood moving.


----------



## Horizon (Apr 4, 2013)

For Christ's sake - someone at work pushed the buttons, said the right things, was very appealing to listen to and look at and....

At home we were totally disconnected - so I f**ked him. And more than once. It was addictive.

I got busted and I couldn't be honest about the intensity or depth of it so I just bullsh*tted my way through it - still do.


----------



## Paladin (Oct 15, 2011)

Wow, even if one is able to overlook the terrible writing and the pre-K reasoning skills being employed by the author, how can anyone actually see beyond the overt misogyny, chauvinism and marginalization that oozes from almost every word of the septic tank some people are calling an "article."

I was actually impressed that the "author" managed to cram so much garbage into such a limited space. I kept thinking it was some kind of elaborate joke to illustrate how ridiculous making these kinds of sweeping generalizations actually is, but then realized that it was just flame bait written by a desperate troll who needs hits on his site. If a man actually subscribes to the drivel that was posted, the last, and only time, he would be near a vagina would occur as he is exiting his mother during birth.


----------



## vellocet (Oct 18, 2013)

Horizon said:


> For Christ's sake - someone at work pushed the buttons, said the right things, was very appealing to listen to and look at and....
> 
> At home we were totally disconnected - so I f**ked him. And more than once. It was addictive.
> 
> I got busted and I couldn't be honest about the intensity or depth of it so I just bullsh*tted my way through it - still do.


Yes, people cite that they are not completely happy, not everything is going their way, or they aren't getting every little need met...in the immortal words of Denis Leary, "WELL JOIN THE F***ING CLUB!!"


----------



## Wolf1974 (Feb 19, 2014)

TheFlood117 said:


> Why men Cheat-
> 
> Cause they're entitled selfish assh0les who think they can get away with it. They cheat because they can and want to. They have no respect for their wife or marriage. And (speaking of a guy who has cheated, not on my ex, but have before) it's fun. I know, that sounds bad, but it's true. It is fun to do bad things and get away with it. But.... you always get caught.
> 
> ...


Well that's about my feeling on this as well. Women and men cheat about the same and for the same reasons, they are just selfish. And instead of working on their issues or leaving the relationship they cheat and destroy lives of people involved. This is not a gender issue. Some can come out the other side of an affair and make the relationship stronger but I would venture for most this is an absolute nail in the coffin end to the relationship


----------



## sinnister (Dec 5, 2010)

I can't lie...that was tough to get through.

Was that a joke? The author is definitely fuming mad at women. It ceases to become informative when it's so blatantly biased.


----------



## Paladin (Oct 15, 2011)

treyvion said:


> I cheated on my husband because he was boring... He was too stable, provided for all my needs and didn't give me a lot of emotional instability, so I seeked it in my affair partner. I wanted someone who would be a challenge, but who would stress me, keep my off balance and guessing and get my blood moving.


Was this sarcasm, or what actually happened in your life? Did you explain the issues and your dissatisfaction to him before you sought out the affair? Or did you think that would be too much trouble to deal with and just went for a quick fix? If you did raise the issue with him, an he ignored it, serving him papers would have achieved the challenging emotional instability you wanted from him, and his desire to meet you half way, or his inability to process the facts and eventual breakdown would have had your blood moving post haste.


----------



## Stevenj (Mar 26, 2014)

treyvion said:


> I cheated on my husband because he was boring... He was too stable, provided for all my needs and didn't give me a lot of emotional instability, so I seeked it in my affair partner. I wanted someone who would be a challenge, but who would stress me, keep my off balance and guessing and get my blood moving.


I think you misspelled your post. It should have been "I cheated on my husband because [I was whoring]" not he was boring. Big difference.


----------



## Forest (Mar 29, 2014)

I should have never posted it. It was intended as a snarky, "yep, sounds familiar" thing not to be taken literally.

When to not take something literally is hard to discern on the internet sometimes.


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

This is a really dumb list.

This one is one of the stupidest things I've ever read:

_#11 Women close their eyes while kissing another guy. _

So that makes them cheat? How ridiculous.


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

Oh gosh I just went back and read more and it is even more ridiculous!

This is seriously one of the most woman-hating articles I've ever read.

_#5 Women are progressive. T*hey like sprucing men up and working on little man project*s now and then. And just when you think you’ve been perfected by your girlfriend, she’ll find another man to perfect.

#23 Women are stereotyped. Most men look at women as *cute, walking talking sex toy*s. Hey, *women can only resist temptation so much*. If a woman’s constantly being hit on by a million guys everywhere she goes,* it’s only a matter of time before she succumbs* to temptation, *wouldn’t you say*?_

The entire article is about someone who doesn't respect women or think they have a mind of their own. Tripe. Objectification and tasteless. GROSS.


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

Forest said:


> I should have never posted it. It was intended as a snarky, "yep, sounds familiar" thing not to be taken literally.
> 
> When to not take something literally is hard to discern on the internet sometimes.


Snarky? "Not meant to be taken literally?" 

You said this in your initial post:



Forest said:


> *I think its about 70% right on the money.* Hey, they got the "compliments" thing covered. That wins every time.


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

sinnister said:


> Was that a joke? *The author is definitely fuming mad at women.* It ceases to become informative when it's so blatantly biased.


Clearly!

I would not be surprised at all if the author can't find women who want to date him longer than a few outings together. It's clear he is a misogynistic a$$hole.


----------



## adriana (Dec 21, 2013)

sinnister said:


> I can't lie...that was tough to get through.
> 
> Was that a joke? The author is definitely fuming mad at women. It ceases to become informative when it's so blatantly biased.



It has been my experience on the net that whenever an "author" insists in the title to be _truthful_, _honest_, or _unbiased_, the drivel that usually follows is anything but that.


----------



## ladybird (Jun 16, 2010)

I didnt read the entire thing, but Not all woman are the SAME!! Just as not all men are the SAME! Enough said. Some men could also be the above! Its all stereotyping b.s.

And just because you read it on the internet doesnt make it true


----------



## Nostromo (Feb 8, 2014)

Forest said:


> I should have never posted it. It was intended as a snarky, "yep, sounds familiar" thing not to be taken literally.
> 
> When to not take something literally is hard to discern on the internet sometimes.


Forest, this is the "letter" situation all over again.:lol:


----------

